# Two Hearted IPA - Beersmith



## krz (10/4/19)

The most rated beer on Beersmith, I thought I'd give it a try.
I followed the recipe EXACTLY.
Theres a LOT of hops involved.

Opened the Keg tonight.

This is the best beer ever EVER that I have made, and TASTED.

No wonder, it got the most likes.


----------



## citizensnips (10/4/19)

Congrats mate. Was lucky enough to have the real thing recently, it's such a beautiful beer. Thanks for alerting me to the beersmith recipe, somehow I'd missed that one. Going to put this on soon.


----------



## chesl73 (10/4/19)

krz said:


> The most rated beer on Beersmith, I thought I'd give it a try.
> I followed the recipe EXACTLY.
> Theres a LOT of hops involved.
> 
> ...



Do you have a link to the beersmith recipe (or a picture or something)? Got my interest with your very enthusiastic review!


----------



## krz (10/4/19)

here's the link http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/1645/bells-two-hearted-ipa

OMG, best beer ever. 
1 problem, its over 6%, so beware.


----------



## Ian Smith (11/4/19)

krz said:


> here's the link http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/1645/bells-two-hearted-ipa
> 
> OMG, best beer ever.
> 1 problem, its over 6%, so beware.



I concur - this is a terrific beer. I have produced a couple of this one now - presented a keg on Friday pm for a family BBQ, it got demolished in record time. Will be double batching from now on. 
Yes = rocket fuel. ( drink at home)


----------



## Schikitar (11/4/19)

krz said:


> Theres a LOT of hops involved.


?? That calculates out (roughly) to about 150g in total - not even any whirlpool hops.. I'm sensing this might be a bit run-of-the-mill for frequent IPA brewers/drinkers?


----------



## mongey (11/4/19)

I actually have this one on my to brew list .

but yeah, my 22 liters of IPA I have fermenting at the moment is copping 125g of centennial dry hop Saturday on top of the 125g of hops through the boil,most added late .

you can go bigger


----------



## Schikitar (11/4/19)

mongey said:


> IPA I have fermenting at the moment is copping 125g of centennial dry hop


Do love me some centennial!



mongey said:


> you can go bigger


My recent IIPA had 1.8kg of fresh hops in it and just a hint (~125g) of pellets! 

This beer seems fairly boozy for a smallish hop charge, I'd probably remove the 30 min addition and go BIG on the whirlpool hops.. but that's just me..


----------



## Dilligaf (12/4/19)

Interesting I have a variation of this in the fermenter currently
I use the no chill / cube method so different hops schedule -I tend to just do a boil hops add and tehn either whirlpool or into the cube overnight
About to dry hop it over the next few days
looking forward to giving it a go


----------



## Drtmonster (12/4/19)

Dilligaf said:


> Interesting I have a variation of this in the fermenter currently
> I use the no chill / cube method so different hops schedule -I tend to just do a boil hops add and tehn either whirlpool or into the cube overnight
> About to dry hop it over the next few days
> looking forward to giving it a go


Dilligaf, I'd be interested to know what your recipe was and what was your hop schedule was. Thanks


----------



## krz (13/4/19)

Schikitar said:


> ?? That calculates out (roughly) to about 150g in total - not even any whirlpool hops.. I'm sensing this might be a bit run-of-the-mill for frequent IPA brewers/drinkers?


On the hop scale, maybe run of the mill, but after you taste it, you might change your mind.

Im just thinking (sorry), at what point does the addition of hops make no difference?
i.e. Hops saturation point. Surely someone has already done this test?

My questions:
1. Adding Hops during boil to add bitterness - how much hops add before it makes no difference
2. Dry hopping / or steeping, same question - how much hops add before it makes no difference

Anyway, this beer is awesome. I dont know how its possible to improve on it.


----------



## Schikitar (14/4/19)

krz said:


> On the hop scale, maybe run of the mill, but after you taste it, you might change your mind.


I accept your challenge BUT it will have to wait until I return from my US West Coast trip where I will be bathing in hops..



krz said:


> Im just thinking (sorry), at what point does the addition of hops make no difference?
> i.e. Hops saturation point. Surely someone has already done this test?


Apparently anything over 9g/L..


----------



## Dilligaf (14/4/19)

Drtmonster said:


> Dilligaf, I'd be interested to know what your recipe was and what was your hop schedule was. Thanks







but I cant tell you what its like yet...
the steep whirlpool - I put in the cube
I was also supposed to use cascade an centennial in the dry hop - but just went with centennial


----------



## [email protected]_dan (14/4/19)

krz said:


> On the hop scale, maybe run of the mill, but after you taste it, you might change your mind.
> 
> Im just thinking (sorry), at what point does the addition of hops make no difference?
> i.e. Hops saturation point. Surely someone has already done this test?
> ...


http://brulosophy.com/2019/02/21/th...ing-lessons-from-tom-shellhammer/#more-117889

I saw your question and thought to share this link on study based on dry hopping at variable amounts of a beer at 4.75%. 

Although I haven't read the full report I suspect as ABV increases the ability to extract more from hops increases. 

Anyway, I still like the Epic approach of 5/10/15 g/l dry hop for PA/IPA/DIPA


----------



## krz (15/4/19)

[email protected]_dan said:


> http://brulosophy.com/2019/02/21/th...ing-lessons-from-tom-shellhammer/#more-117889
> 
> ...
> Anyway, I still like the Epic approach of 5/10/15 g/l dry hop for PA/IPA/DIPA



Good article. thanks


----------



## Schikitar (15/4/19)

[email protected]_dan said:


> http://brulosophy.com/2019/02/21/th...ing-lessons-from-tom-shellhammer/#more-117889



I'm hoping to meet Tom Shellhammer next week when he does some sessions at our local Fresh Hop Festival, might get in his ear about this if I can swing it..


----------



## krz (20/4/19)

Had a few lads around last night and we hammered the two hearted.
The first taste reviews were the most important of course, the general consensus was 9/10.
9 because they longed for something better.

What I did notice though, was when I first tasted the beer (about 2 weeks of lagering), the aroma was better than it was last night.
Seemed the like the hop aroma was diminished. Am I imaging that?


----------



## Schikitar (21/4/19)

krz said:


> Seemed the like the hop aroma was diminished. Am I imaging that?


That's pretty normal, hop aroma will diminish pretty quickly, that's why you gotta go heavy in the whirlpool/dryhop. How well you handle/package your beer will have an affect on this as well..


----------



## WoopWoopYank (22/4/19)

A friend and myself couldn't understand why this Bell's offering wasn't available everywhere in the States. Almost two years later it is represented at nearly all true beer outlets in can, bottle or both. It is IMO the standard by which others should be judged but the style is open to a wide interpretation. Just know that I am both encouraged and impressed that you recognize how unique this IPA is. Personally, I aspire to recreate Two Hearted Ale, though I'm more or a mild, brown, stout lover. Bell's Two Hearted Ale is incredible and on the backside "piney" which brewers here tend to overemphasize. There are numerous
Cheers!


----------



## WoopWoopYank (22/4/19)

Best IPA available in the State's IMO.
Not a big fan of piney finishes in fact I prefer milds, browns and stouts but this offering by Bells is the cats ass.


----------



## krz (2/5/19)

Believe it or not, there's still some left in the keg.
It was kegged on 2nd April, ie. exactly one 1 month ago, and the taste is even better.
Don't know why this beer tastes so good, possibly the centennial.

I would like another brewer to make this beer, and see the comments.
Bloody good.


----------



## Mat (2/5/19)

krz said:


> Believe it or not, there's still some left in the keg.
> It was kegged on 2nd April, ie. exactly one 1 month ago, and the taste is even better.
> Don't know why this beer tastes so good, possibly the centennial.
> 
> ...



Dont worry, your rave review has made me bump this up my to-brew list. Its my brew after next.


----------



## Vazerhino (3/5/19)

Schikitar said:


> Do love me some centennial!
> 
> 
> My recent IIPA had 1.8kg of fresh hops in it and just a hint (~125g) of pellets!
> ...


----------



## peterlonz (3/5/19)

OK, I am prepared to give this a go.
BUT where oh where can I find the recipe?


----------



## Twent (3/5/19)

peterlonz said:


> OK, I am prepared to give this a go.
> BUT where oh where can I find the recipe?


Beersmith.


----------



## Schikitar (4/5/19)

Vazerhino said:


> How did you use the fresh hops? All my brews this year with fresh cascade / chinook were disappointing. A bit too "green". I tried different hopping schedules, including none in the boil and all whirlpool to no avail. All were fresh hops and undried / undehydrated.



I picked the hops the night before and stored them in my large grainbag in the fridge overnight. Then I basically popped another grain bag back in the kettle and added 250g of the hallertau at 15/10/5/0 mins each. Then the other 800g went in at whirlpool for another 25 mins, lifted the bag and drained. I was worried about that green flavour you mentioned but I didn't get any of that, I have had that before though and I think that was with cascade as well.. ??

My DIPA came out really well, was super happy with it but it didn't go down as well at the comp I entered it into, not too badly but I think the non-formal judges probably had a preference for saisons and other more traditional beers - this was a BIG beer, everyone else who had it loved it and I trust their opinion more.. I will be giving this Two Hearted IPA a run when I get back from the US I reckon..


----------



## krz (4/5/19)

peterlonz, Look at post no 4, the link is there


----------



## beer gut (5/5/19)

@krz where did you get the Denny’s favourite 50 #wy1450 yeast from mate? I bought the other ingredients this morning and my LHBS doesn’t stock it and can’t find it online in Australia.
cheers


----------



## beer gut (5/5/19)

never mind I had a better look and found some


----------



## krz (5/5/19)

beer gut said:


> @krz where did you get the Denny’s favourite 50 #wy1450 yeast from mate? I bought the other ingredients this morning and my LHBS doesn’t stock it and can’t find it online in Australia.
> cheers



Actually, I used US-05 instead of Denny's. Apparently the same strain.

Please let me know how your brew tastes when its done.


----------



## beer gut (5/5/19)

Will do mate, cheers for sharing the recipe!


----------



## philrob (5/5/19)

krz said:


> Actually, I used US-05 instead of Denny's. Apparently the same strain.
> 
> Please let me know how your brew tastes when its done.



Denny's is definitely *not* the same yeast as US-05. Denny's leaves much more character in the beer, both malt and hops, than does US-05 or its liquid equivalents.
Trust me, I've used both many times, and prefer Denny's.
Another good alternative is American Ale II.


----------



## beer gut (6/5/19)

philrob said:


> Denny's is definitely *not* the same yeast as US-05. Denny's leaves much more character in the beer, both malt and hops, than does US-05 or its liquid equivalents.
> Trust me, I've used both many times, and prefer Denny's.
> Another good alternative is American Ale II.



Cheers @philrob I think I’ve sourced some Denny’s so I’ll be using that.


----------



## Truman42 (8/5/19)

Im using California ale yeast in mine.


----------



## Mat (8/5/19)

My LHBS stocks white labs so I was going to go with 008 - east coast ale when I brew mine


----------



## wozzie (9/5/19)

Check out the Bell's Brewery website. They sell a home brew kit with the recipe (sheet attached). I've brewed this twice and had the real deal at the brewery and elsewhere through out the states and it is perfect imo!

https://store.bellsbeer.com/collect...wo-hearted-ale-clone-all-grain-ingredient-kit

Edit - Attached my Brewfather BeerXML to make it easier again to scale to your system or batch size and efficiency etc


----------



## krz (9/5/19)

wozzie said:


> Check out the Bell's Brewery website. They sell a home brew kit with the recipe (sheet attached). I've brewed this twice and had the real deal at the brewery and elsewhere through out the states and it is perfect imo!
> 
> https://store.bellsbeer.com/collect...wo-hearted-ale-clone-all-grain-ingredient-kit
> ......



Interesting, when comparing the ingredients to the Beersmith recipe , its close but not exact. 
For example, Beersmith calls for

more Cara-pils,
the use of also Cascade and Centenniel for dry hopping.
Dennys Favourite yeast instead of Bells yeast. (funny, they say use US05 too)
Im wondering if this really is the recipe?


----------



## wozzie (9/5/19)

krz said:


> Interesting, when comparing the ingredients to the Beersmith recipe , its close but not exact.
> For example, Beersmith calls for
> 
> more Cara-pils,
> ...


They haven't updated the pdf. If you look at the webpage they say

- This kit does NOT include yeast. We recommend one of the following:

Imperial Yeast A62 Bell's House Yeast

When cloning a recipe I'll take the recipe provided by the brewery itself.


----------



## wozzie (9/5/19)

wozzie said:


> They haven't updated the pdf. If you look at the webpage they say
> 
> - This kit does NOT include yeast. We recommend one of the following:
> 
> ...



From their description on their website

https://www.bellsbeer.com/beer/year-round/two-hearted-ale

Brewed with 100% Centennial hops from the Pacific Northwest and named after the Two Hearted River in Michigan’s Upper Peninsula, this IPA is bursting with hop aromas ranging from pine to grapefruit from massive hop additions in both the kettle and the fermenter.

Perfectly balanced with a malt backbone and combined with the signature fruity aromas of Bell's house yeast, this beer is remarkably drinkable and well suited for adventures everywhere.

Alcohol By Volume: 7.00%

Original Gravity: 1.065

Shelf Life: 6 Months


----------



## Wobbly1 (7/6/19)

Hey Dilligaf, how did your no-chill batch end up? Very interested as I'm about to begin BIAB & no-chill. Cheers


----------



## Peter can box (16/6/19)

krz said:


> here's the link http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/1645/bells-two-hearted-ipa
> 
> OMG, best beer ever.
> 1 problem, its over 6%, so beware.



I see no problem


----------



## krz (21/7/19)

Well a few members have posted that they are going to try this brew.
Well, please share your results.


----------



## beer gut (21/7/19)

krz said:


> Well a few members have posted that they are going to try this brew.
> Well, please share your results.



I brewed this one about half way through May and I don’t know what I did wrong but I was very underwhelmed with the result. 
I follow the recipe 100% from the grains and hops to the yeast. It was one of the most average beers that I have brewed, It tasted better than say Coopers Pale which was one of my favourite beers for many years but I had very high expectations due to all the reviews on beersmith and your own.
I have only been brewing since December but I have brewed some bloody tasty beers so I’m not sure what went wrong with this one, it didn’t have off flavours but was very bland and megaswill tasting which is why I never reported back. 
I can’t see that the highest rated beer on beersmith and your best beer to date being what I brewed, I just can’t see where I went wrong, I bought enough ingredients for 2 batches so I might give it another crack but I didn’t rush back to try it again.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/7/19)

On a recent trip to America I did buy the Two Hearted Ale, for me it was the worst beer I had while over there, there are, as far as I am concerned far better beers and I must say I am not a fan of American beers.


----------



## citizensnips (21/7/19)

It’s important to remember that due to this being a single hop beer, the quality of your hop is pretty much going to determine 80% of the beers profile, granted your sanitation, yeast and fermentation practices are sound.

A common mistake for homebrewers is to follow the hop schedule to a T, especially with regard to dry hopping. One of the best ways to significantly increase the flavour profile of your beers is to learn to trust your nose over a recipe. 

Not saying that this is the direct reason why your beer turned out average. But time and time again I’ve smelt hops bought from home brew stores that have clearly been mishandled and stored....nonetheless we as home brewers still use them for dry hop just because they have a name that matches that which is on our recipe. 
The reality is what we’re using smells and tastes nothing close to what the actual variety should express in a beer.


----------



## krz (17/6/22)

I'm going to do this again on the weekend (2nd time).
I'll report back shortly


----------

